# JButton Text-Umbruch zentriert



## Foermchen82 (18. Nov 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte bei einem JButton den Text umbrechen und zentrieren.
Umbrechen klappt mit HTML, aber wie schaffe ich es, dass der Text dann Zentriert ist? 


Danke im voraus


----------



## MiDniGG (18. Nov 2010)

Mit HTML 

<div align="center">


----------



## Foermchen82 (18. Nov 2010)

So gehts auch

<html><center>Zeile 1</center><center>Zeile 2</center></html>


----------



## Foermchen82 (19. Nov 2010)

Jetzt steh ich vor dem Problem, dass natürlich das Deaktivieren des Buttons nicht mehr dazu führt, dass die Schrift grau wird. kann ich das irgendwie erreichen?


----------



## hansmueller (19. Nov 2010)

Hallo,

wenn ich richtig liege, dann sind, wenn du in einer Komponente HTML benutzt, nicht mehr die Methoden der Komponente für die Schrift zuständig, sondern das HTML bzw. der Teil, der die html-Interpretation übernimmt. Du mußt die Farbe also über HTML steuern.

Wenn du also die Schriftfarbe ändern willst, mußt du den Text neu setzten und zwar mit der entsprechenden Farbe als HTML-Tag. (Hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt)
Habe hier einen Link: SELFHTML: HTML/XHTML / Elemente zur Textstrukturierung / Ältere Elemente zur Schriftformatierung

MfG
hansmueller


----------



## Foermchen82 (19. Nov 2010)

Ja sowas hab ich mir schon gedacht. Das wird hässlich, da ich nun darauf reagieren muss, wenn der Button auf Enabled oder Disabled gesetzt wird.

Dazu noch eine Frage:

Im Windows Classic L&F haben deaktivierte Buttons eine eigenartig graue und dreidimensionale Schriftfarbe. Kann mir einer erklären, was das für eine ist? Im XP L&F wird der Button ja einfach flach, und die Schrift wird nur grau.

Danke


----------

